# Norman 17hh TB Gelding, Devon (?)



## gina2201 (1 April 2013)

Tracing Norman, 17hh Chestnut TB gelding, sold to Verity Aveton Gifford, Kingsbridge in 2008, but lost touch as I believe they have moved/loaned him since last contact.
 Would love to hear how he is! Any information appreciated.
 Thank you


----------

